# Hobby farm in Central Wisconsin



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

We are looking to buy a bigger farm and need to sell ours first. 

Located in Loyal, WI (18 miles NW of Marshfield or 2.5 hours north of Madison)

6.98 acres, all fenced and cross fenced

House is 2 story, large, fully remodeled farm house, 3 large bedrooms up, one, possibly 2 down, 1 bath.

large mature trees in yard, 2 car detached garage

out buildings include a 12x18 fully insulated, steeled building (we kid out in here in mid winter), one 12x12 run in and one 15x50 run in (with a stall in each end)- both about 5 years old. 

Slightly rolling land, small creek at end of property. Appraised at $160K, will sell now w/out a realtor for $147K.

Located on a gravel road with many amish and mennonites in the area.

email for more info at [email protected]


----------

